# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Mirrors 2 (2010) Bluray 720p DTS x264-DON

## muabanxe

While driving on the road with his fiancée Kayla, Max Matheson has a serious car accident and they both die. However, Max is resuscitated and one year later he is an emotionally disturbed man with the guilty complex for the murder of his beloved fiancée and under psychological treatment with Dr. Beaumont. When his father Jack Matheson reopens the Mayflower Department Store in New Orleans, his security guard Henry Schow has an accident and Jack invites Max to be his replacement to help in his cure. Max accepts the job and his father introduces him to the store manager Keller Landreaux; the buyer Jenna McCarty; and the vice-president of operations Ryan Parker. Max has visions of a dead woman and he foresees the death of Jenna and Ryan in the mirror. Sooner Max finds that he has the ability to see Eleanor Reigns, an employee that is missing, and he contacts her sister Elizabeth Reigns to know details of her disappearance... 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1576699/ Ratings: 4.7/10 from 4,088 users

 ​  *Hình ảnh trong phim*​​  
​ *Link Download*​​  
FS - Mirrors 2 (2010) Bluray 720p DTS x264-DON
FS - Mirrors 2 (2010) Bluray 720p DTS x264-DON sub​  Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ * Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

* FS - Mirrors 2 (2010) Bluray 720p DTS x264-DON*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

